

Ask HN: What's the best way to phrase "back to the homepage"? - proexploit

I'm working on finishing up a menu, and I want to include some short phrase that lets people know they'll be going back to the homepage.<p>"Back" - was too short and could mean the last page visited.
"Back to the home page" - the idea of a "home page" seems kind of outdated to me and I'm trying to get it better than this.
"Back to the index" - maybe too technical? I feel like novice users (my grandma etc) might not understand the concept of the index being the first page of the site.<p>Google didn't help me out so I'm turning to you.<p>Extra credit: Have you run into similar phrasing issues such as this in the past, and what were they? Solved or unsolved.
======
anigbrowl
My 'home page' is gmail. Perhaps this is why people are confused? I suggest
'back to our front page'.

'The' implies some mutually understood single object; eg we could take _the_
bus [route] or _the_ car (that we own) or get _a_ taxi (which one? doesn't
matter).

------
agustinf
I would go for "Home" or "Front Page".. cheers!

~~~
proexploit
I should have elaborated. It's a bit of unique menu and the rest of the menu
include longer titles, such as "Having trouble making up your mind? ..." I'm
trying to fit the theme of the rest of the menu. Your advice is spot on though
:)

